# Rocker studs through intake runners



## mrbill (Jan 5, 2013)

I just got my first set of aluminum heads! Thank you Santa!
Problem is that all four intake runners on both heads have holes punched through them where the rocker studs have broken through. What!!! ?? 

Looks like it might be a common thing. Have others seen this? I thought I'd ask the forum before just sending them back. I've heard of people porting and breaking through side walls. I just never expected such thin walls from stock heads. I guess I'll send them back... its gotta hurt air flow a little. I don't know... Hoping for some info here.

These are Complete Edelbrock 72cc D Ports. 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

Where did the heads come from? I know the valve cover bolt holes break through into the intake runners but you just use loctite or thread sealer on the threads to seal them up. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mrbill (Jan 5, 2013)

I bought them through Summit Racing. I called Edelbrock today but they are closed for the Holidays. These are not drilled through holes but "break through" type holes that are jagg-ed busted through the thin casting directly below the screw in stud. Stud itself is not protruding into any of the runners. Probably wouldn't hurt anything. I could definitely dab some epoxy on the holes and smooth it out. But seems wrong to be this way straight out of the box.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Don't have any personal experience with this but, found this on a Camaro forum:

"Is it possible for there to be an oil/vaccuum leak thru the screw in studs on my edelbrock heads? The stud holes are actually exposed into some of the intake ports, and Im still getting oil leakage and a vaccuum leak somewhere."

Answer:"Yes, it is possible for a vacuum leak if the bottom of the stud is in the port. You can remove the studs and coat the threads with sealer, Permatex A200 or Indianhead Shellac, and clear up the problem."

Answer:"my Nova used a lot of oil until i pulled the rocker studs out and put some teflon pipe sealant on them and torqued them down- the oil consumption went away just like that. and the idle got lower and smoother, as well."


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Like the others, no personal experience with these heads on my part. BUT, it doesn't sound right to me, either. I would contact Edelbrock next week and get your answer. For the huge expense of these heads, I would expect a little better quality.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

My E-heads are like this, and there is a solution. You've got to make sure you use the right head gaskets. The right ones in this case are gaskets from Victor Reinz. Along the "top" edge of most Pontiac replacement head gaskets you'll find two holes that are oval/oblong in shape. If you use these, then those intake ports will be able to "see" into the valley and will be able to suck oil from there, into the combustion chambers, and --- well you can take it from there. The Victor Reinz head gaskets have round holes in these locations and seal correctly, preventing this from happening.

I got mine from Advance Auto Parts.

Here's a link to a photo of the "wrong" kind of gasket to use:
http://image.hotrod.com/f/29650054 ... where_modification_areas are_for_gaskets.jpg

And a link to the "right" one:
http://streetperformanceusa.com/images/F87607501.jpg

I think Cometics are also made correctly. It does make a difference.

See the difference?

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll add, VIctor Reinz are what the OEM gaskets were, back in the day. Hard to argue with oem! I've used them myself with zero issues, and they seem to last the life of the engine.


----------

